# Helpful apps?



## Rob (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to get some input on which apps are helpful to have when traveling. I use a droid and only use it when I'm near wifi. Are there any apps that would be helpful to have? I haven't run across many situations where I can't figure something out myself, but, hell I don't mind a little convenience.


----------



## pigpen (Nov 5, 2014)

I've never personally used it but there's a free police scanner app you can get for droids. There's an app that will tell you the cheapest beer stores around too, don't know the name but it's out there.


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2014)

hah, cool. cheaper beer sounds good to me!


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

ran into an app yesterday - not for droid  but for an iphone ---- found at itunes - it's called "abandoned" --- locates abandoned places via a map - looked interesting but I can't find it for a droid. oh yeah and $2.99. Here it is if you want to look. https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/abandoned/id328934720?mt=8


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2014)

That's pretty neat! too bad droid doesn't have anything even slightly similar. Would be cool


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah - just searched samsung app database - nothing. Came across this yesterday too - all sorts of abandoned places - the guy is a photographer selling the photos but most have addresses.

http://opacity.us/


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

ha I contacted the company who controls that app to see if anything was in the works for droid...


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2014)

oh, awesome! thanks for that. You didn't need to go out of yer way however


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

Nah I rather like it myself  people can add new stuff in there too. But then it's a double edged sword --- fun the info is available, but not so fun as lots of people know about it. But then I'd say the only people using it would be the people who appreciate that stuff anyway.


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2014)

That's how it goes. 'Ya never know until 'ya know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2014)

i mostly just use google maps. but, there's also gasbuddy, which is great for driving across the country. shows you the cheapest gas prices based on your location. saved me a shit ton of money driving my school bus across the country.


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

gps and compass (bicycle one broke) too - Use them a lot when out bicycling in the sticks. Ha - watched bored man on airplane fiddle with his compass all the time.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmm, I'm curious if the compass can do its thing without wifi? Since it's most likely gps itself.
I'll get that gas buddy too, anything to save the money I don't have, hah.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2014)

If you're talking about the compass app that comes with your phone, yes, it will work without WiFi. It uses the gyroscope in your phone (almost all smart phones have one these days)


----------



## Raskolnikov (Nov 6, 2014)

If you don't have a data plan for your smart phone or want to support open source software, try *OSMdroid*. It allows you to download maps over wifi and navigates without using data. Additionally, it fully writen by volunteers if you don't want support a mega-corporation like google or don't want your data mined and sold to advertisers.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2014)

Raskolnikov said:


> If you don't have a data plan for your smart phone or want to support open source software, try *OSMdroid*. It allows you to download maps over wifi and navigates without using data. Additionally, it fully writen by volunteers if you don't want support a mega-corporation like google or don't want your data mined and sold to advertisers.



yes, i believe it uses open street maps, which is an open source maps system similar to google maps. i've not always had very good luck using it though.


----------

